# Breeding enclosure, 3 housing units



## west0n (Nov 13, 2011)

I couldn't find anyone to build a custom enclosure that i wanted, so i gave it a shot myself.  THe reason behind building it the way i did, is that my Female P.Metallica is a huge (7.5"-8") angry, b!*t<h, and i don't like handling her.   My male is housed in the center and the females on either side.  All i have to do is slide the door up and the male can go into the female's enclosure for some humping, or run away scared back into his hide away from the angry female beast.

 This is my first enclosure, i know it's not perfect, so don't flame me too bad.
It is made out of acrylic.  I did my best to calculate all the measurements, and had it pre cut.  I mis calculated 3 pieces and had to cut em down more, but the rest were ready for polishing the edges. 

Instead of latches, i used magnets that are imbedded into acrylic.

I have a humidifier under the cabinet and plumbed it into all 3 enclosures.  I also put a low amp heater (safe for plastic) taped across the back.  Both are automatically controlled.


----------



## west0n (Nov 13, 2011)

sorry for crappy cell phone pics


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 13, 2011)

very nice looking...although i would ditch the light, and those doors do open seperately right?


----------



## west0n (Nov 13, 2011)

The room doesn't get much natural light,  That one is just temporary until i do something better.

Yes all 3 doors open separately.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 13, 2011)

i see...thats good you dont have to worry about all 3 Ts at once..


----------



## Zman181 (Nov 13, 2011)

west0n said:


> I couldn't find anyone to build a custom enclosure that i wanted, so i gave it a shot myself.  THe reason behind building it the way i did, is that my Female P.Metallica is a huge (7.5"-8") angry, b!*t<h, and i don't like handling her.   My male is housed in the center and the females on either side.  All i have to do is slide the door up and the male can go into the female's enclosure for some humping, or run away scared back into his hide away from the angry female beast.
> 
> This is my first enclosure, i know it's not perfect, so don't flame me too bad.
> It is made out of acrylic.  I did my best to calculate all the measurements, and had it pre cut.  I mis calculated 3 pieces and had to cut em down more, but the rest were ready for polishing the edges.
> ...


I love it  
Looks beautiful.


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 13, 2011)

> I love it
> Looks beautiful.


+1 Nice job!


----------



## sweetypie (Nov 15, 2011)

Super job, and very functional too!
Good luck on the Poecilotheria project!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done, sir.  Acrylic is not easy to work with without good tooling.  You must have good blades & tons of patience?


----------



## west0n (Nov 15, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Well done, sir.  Acrylic is not easy to work with without good tooling.  You must have good blades & tons of patience?


most of the cutting was done for me.  the acrylic supplier also did the rough cuts for me.  i used my belt sander to smooth the rough parts and hand sanded the untill nice and smooth


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 16, 2011)

Impressive..


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Nov 25, 2011)

That's quite impressive! Are the "trap doors" latched in any away or are they merely held down by gravity and/or the light?


----------



## SgtSparkles (Nov 27, 2011)

wowzer. had a similar idea but no need at this time nor the skill to execute it. great work man


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 4, 2011)

Does this effect how the T's interact together, agression and what not?


----------



## CoSpiderGuy (Dec 13, 2011)

Very nice, I have a 7x7x5 3 arboreal sling enclosure that looks like a smaller version, without the interconnecting doors.


Life is too short to be anything but happy
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## west0n (Dec 13, 2011)

Kungfujoe said:


> Does this effect how the T's interact together, agression and what not?


i do have vents between the enclosures(mainly for circulation) and i did notice the males tapping on/near them.  other than that, they don't notice one another.

THe one thing i don't like is the acrylic hinges!!!  the stupid things squeek like a rusty door!!  i even lubricated them.  every time i open the door, it startles every T i have in there.

---------- Post added 12-13-2011 at 01:31 PM ----------




sgiath said:


> That's quite impressive! Are the "trap doors" latched in any away or are they merely held down by gravity and/or the light?


gravity is more than enough to hold the doors down, but the light on top of em is just insurance


----------

